# Winch on Bobcat??? Tired of getting stuck



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

Getting stuck in the snow and needing a pull out happens a few times a year. I have a bobcat s300. If I have the blower attached, there is NO way to use the blower to push myself out and I need a pull. My son is off to college and this is the only way that I can think of to get myself unstuck without help. There are trees everywhere so an anchor point is not an issue. I have attached 2 photos of what I want to add to the back of my bobcat so that I can get myself out of a bad situation, and one of me stuck. I "Googled winch on skidsteer" and these photos came up, but no link to who did this. I was wondering if anyone out there has added this to their skidsteer and was willing to share their fabrication experiences with me??? Thanks

To add, there are over 1000 markers on the 3 mile road, and the last photo was me going off the edge at 3am after blowing all day. in some areas there is NO shoulder on the road, or the road markers are buried.

I am looking for comments on how to add this to my bobcat , not comment like : you need markers, be awake, stop drinking, your in colorado-u smoking lots of weed etc... Please understand thanks!!


----------



## johnhenry1933 (Feb 11, 2013)

Are you always getting stuck by going off the pavement (as in the last pic)?

If so, markers can do wonders.


----------



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

johnhenry1933;2100980 said:


> Are you always getting stuck by going off the pavement (as in the last pic)?
> 
> If so, markers can do wonders.


I have over 1000 markers on the the 3 mile road, this going off was in between markers at 3am after blowing for the last 12 hrs.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

I've got mine stuck but I always have a truck around. Here my suggestion. That's a good idea, if you are going to use a winch
I would get one and get a winch mount that goes into a receiver. Then get 2 weld one recivers weld on to the bucket and 1 to the rear of the machine. Dont forget a snatch block and I would get a wireless remote for your winch. By the way ramsey makes awsome winches


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Stop smoking weed......and get some more markers.

J/K, looks like a great idea.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Be thankful you didn't need pontoons on it.

Cool looking winch setup, probably some forestry setup.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Good idea eh, Mark?:whistling:

or get a good gps and be within inches of your last known good pass.

you could just drive the edge and store it,


Nice idea, 
i like the receiver hitch idea.


----------



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

receiver hitch is a great idea but you still need to fabricate the frame and attach it to the bobcat. Not sure how a 12,000# receiver hitch would hold up with a side load, plus what does a 12,000# winch weigh with hitch attached. Might need a crane to install it


----------



## johnhenry1933 (Feb 11, 2013)

I can easily lift a 5k or 6k winch alone (+/-100 lbs)...and then the receiver hitch(+/-100 lbs). So...not much.

I thought you wanted to fabricate this?

BTW: I like the edit in the op.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Personally I would be more concerned getting stuck with the arms blocking the door


Popin the window, crawling out sounds like fun


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Maybe a heavy duty comealong would help? I carry one in my truck, but I've nevet had to use it. 

How about putting tracks over the wheels?


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

It looks like everything you need is in those pictures. It's a nice looking package. They are running a hydraulic drive winch, which you could do, or you could run a 12v one. The hydraulic drive one might be simple because you could control it from in the cab and not need a separate controller or wireless remote to drop and lose.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

In Ice Road Truckers, twice they showed drivers getting unstuck by using their drive tire to wrap a tow strap on it (with the other end anchored to a tree). Looks like you have enough clearance with your tires to try that. Could bungy it to the chains on the tire to keep it on.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

rich414;2101095 said:


> receiver hitch is a great idea but you still need to fabricate the frame and attach it to the bobcat. Not sure how a 12,000# receiver hitch would hold up with a side load, plus what does a 12,000# winch weigh with hitch attached. Might need a crane to install it


 Northern tool has a 9500lbs winch 699.00 and weighs 85 pounds


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Or something like these on your tires

http://www.tracgrabber.com


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

Contact bobcat directly, pretty sure this is a part of the forestry packages, both the images you show have the skid steers outfitted with all the other forestry stuff.


----------



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

seville009;2101128 said:


> Maybe a heavy duty comealong would help? I carry one in my truck, but I've nevet had to use it.
> 
> How about putting tracks over the wheels?


have bolt on tracks, but its like on ice skates, some parts of the road are 15% grade. I think that over the wheel tracks would yield the same result. Ice Skates


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

thats a big crazy setup with the hydro, bet it works great though.


----------



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

G.Landscape;2101154 said:


> Contact bobcat directly, pretty sure this is a part of the forestry packages, both the images you show have the skid steers outfitted with all the other forestry stuff.


Thanks for the comment, will contact bobcat Monday, The local dealer had no clue on this.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

I run into similar situations with rural customers with gravel drives when I use my tractors to blow them out. My tractors are only 2 wheel drive. The people don't drive on the edges of the road, they drive in the middle, so the build up in the drive lane adds to the crown of the road.

Also the sides are looser gravel then thee middle again because they don't drive there. I know well the feeling of leaning as you try to get the width of the drive done.

Part of the problem is that the blower is only 4" wider then the tractor, 2" on each side, so you have to get that close to get the job done.

Can you get a wider blower? Has anyone ever considered making a side shifting mechanism (like a forklift) for the quick hitch on the Bobcat? If you could shift the blower over 4-6", that might solve your problem. Might need to make a counter-balance shifting weight on the back to balance it out? Could put wheels on the back of the blower, like a highway plow?

My solution to my problem was to do the last pass at greater then a 45* angle, and then back up and do another section. This way I keep my rear tires in the middle of the driveway where I have traction.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

*That's a great set up*



BC Handyman;2101184 said:


> thats a big crazy setup with the hydro, bet it works great though.


But, the anchor point would be critical for the picture he has posted. It would have to be nearly 90* from the rear to get him up the bank and on the road. Pulling straight back would likely tip it the rest of the way over.

Running a winch cable across a road without someone controlling traffic could end really badly. Some things just require more then 1 person.

At least that's what I see


----------



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

jonniesmooth;[/QUOTE said:


> interesting comment on the offset, see attached photos, made one years ago when i got stuck in the first photo. Tried to sell the idea to fabricators and NO interest.. the offset works great, but it is weights funny on the machine. I can hook up in the center, right or left side. pushes the blower off 20", maybe, right or left. If i get stuck i need to get out, (I am a one man show) saw this winch in the first 2 photos and want one. don't want to go thru the experience of making one and learning the failures myself. I was hoping that someone out there has made one and could share their photos and lesson-learned... Great ideas that its a forestry product, will contact bobcat Monday
> 
> The photos are the first one that I made, this one worked great, i have since updated it, and tossed this one in the trash. will look for new photos and post..


----------



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

here is the new offset that I made, this is the only photo that I have, as you can see there was much more work that I had to do. the parts are upside down but u get the idea... this one is much lighter and the fit is tighter...


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

very cool rich414 I bet you could sell a few of those.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

*Outstanding!*



rich414;2101251 said:


> here is the new offset that I made, this is the only photo that I have, as you can see there was much more work that I had to do. the parts are upside down but u get the idea... this one is much lighter and the fit is tighter...


and much simpler then I imagined. Less moving parts is a good thing!

I was picturing something really involved that would slide from controls in the cab, and would be very spendy. Yours gets the job done just fine!

Wish i could use it on my tractor, but the blower is shaft drive. It would,however work with the 60" blade, to push the edges back.

K.I.S.S.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm thinking that if I was going to do the winch, this is what I would try. I would use a hydro driven winch so that you can run it off the aux hydro of the machine. As stated above, no additional remote to keep track of OR try to operate while at the same time trying to run the skid. Second, I would mount the winch on the blower and tee into the hydro hoses of the blower with ball valves so that with the ball valves in one position, the blower works and in the other position, the winch works. Also, with it on the front, you have a clear view of the winch while using it so you can monitor how the cable is winding on the spool. Might help alleviate cable tangles and kinks. What do you think?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I would go electric on the winch. You may not always have hydro if for some reason the machine won't start or run from being tipped or not picking up fuel because of tilting to one side or the other. It's never happened to me but I would assume it could. I think in the snow it would be pretty easy to winch that machine out because it will slide easy. Maybe you don't need as big a winch as you think? IDK, just a thought. The trailer hitch welded under the back door method sounded good to me, just pop it in before snow blowing. As someone stated, when pulling the cable across the road you should light a flare or have some type of warning flashing.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

This is what I think would work for you. Maybe make some kind of cover for it too.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Why not unhook your hydraulic lines and use the blower to dig yourself out? I've had to do that multiple times when clearing cell tower sites. They are completely unmarked and sometimes I drive straight off the road...it happens but I always get out.


----------



## BladeBlowBucket (Feb 6, 2013)

rich414;2100977 said:


> Getting stuck in the snow and needing a pull out happens a few times a year. I have a bobcat s300. If I have the blower attached, there is NO way to use the blower to push myself out and I need a pull. My son is off to college and this is the only way that I can think of to get myself unstuck without help. There are trees everywhere so an anchor point is not an issue. I have attached 2 photos of what I want to add to the back of my bobcat so that I can get myself out of a bad situation, and one of me stuck. I "Googled winch on skidsteer" and these photos came up, but no link to who did this. I was wondering if anyone out there has added this to their skidsteer and was willing to share their fabrication experiences with me??? Thanks
> 
> To add, there are over 1000 markers on the 3 mile road, and the last photo was me going off the edge at 3am after blowing all day. in some areas there is NO shoulder on the road, or the road markers are buried.
> 
> I am looking for comments on how to add this to my bobcat , not comment like : you need markers, be awake, stop drinking, your in colorado-u smoking lots of weed etc... Please understand thanks!!


Here You GO !!! ….. You are not the First nor the Last to want one …. AS I WAS a Few Years ago !!! ………

WELL ??? …. I Tried and Tried to download some pics for you …. BUT for some stupid reason it won't let me download them ….. Funny it always works on other sites !!! …….


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Instead of an offset, maybe fab up some wings that will stick out, say, a foot and funnel the snow into the blower. That at least will help a bit keeping you from too close to the ditch and also help to see where the road edge is.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

seville009;2101378 said:


> Instead of an offset, maybe fab up some wings that will stick out, say, a foot and funnel the snow into the blower. That at least will help a bit keeping you from too close to the ditch and also help to see where the road edge is.


Exactly! Looked for pictures but couldn't find any. But I also belong to a tractor website where guys have added wings to their snowblowers, kind of like a Western Prodigy, where they add some width, but they're also pitched forward to direct the snow into the blower. These guys have had great success with them. I know it's not the answer that you're looking for, but they could definitely help you.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Harleyjeff;2101380 said:


> Exactly! Looked for pictures but couldn't find any. But I also belong to a tractor website where guys have added wings to their snowblowers, kind of like a Western Prodigy, where they add some width, but they're also pitched forward to direct the snow into the blower. These guys have had great success with them. I know it's not the answer that you're looking for, but they could definitely help you.


Google "snowblower wings" - a bunch of images show up. One looks like Erskine makes OEM wings, but they look kind of small.


----------



## Rat_Power_78 (Sep 16, 2008)

I have seen a similar setup on a large frame Bobcat at my local dealer setup for forestry work. They said a local fab shop built the winch carriage, don't recall if it was electric or hydro. I think if that picture is typical of how you get stuck then the only solution is a winch or calling a towing company every time. Electric or hydro have their ups and downs, no clear winner there. 

Might be quickest to take those pics to a local steel shop and see what they can build for you?


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

*wings*



seville009;2101378 said:


> Instead of an offset, maybe fab up some wings that will stick out, say, a foot and funnel the snow into the blower. That at least will help a bit keeping you from too close to the ditch and also help to see where the road edge is.


I found these:


----------



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

Rat_Power_78;2101427 said:


> I have seen a similar setup on a large frame Bobcat at my local dealer setup for forestry work. They said a local fab shop built the winch carriage, don't recall if it was electric or hydro. I think if that picture is typical of how you get stuck then the only solution is a winch or calling a towing company every time. Electric or hydro have their ups and downs, no clear winner there.
> 
> Might be quickest to take those pics to a local steel shop and see what they can build for you?


I finally found the Bobcat dealer that installs these units. They buy the winch and frame from a fab shop and the Bobcat dealer installs them on the machine. He said I could buy it for $6500 plus freight. I figure i can build one, $2100 for hydro warn series 15, cable and fairlead, steel and consumables another $1500. So I will be into the unit $4000, doesnt include my time. but it looks like a fun project.. maybe.. still wondering what the fabricator would sell one for?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

rich414;2103851 said:


> I finally found the Bobcat dealer that installs these units. They buy the winch and frame from a fab shop and the Bobcat dealer installs them on the machine. He said I could buy it for $6500 plus freight. I figure i can build one, $2100 for hydro warn series 15, cable and fairlead, steel and consumables another $1500. So I will be into the unit $4000, doesnt include my time. but it looks like a fun project.. maybe.. still wondering what the fabricator would sell one for?


Goo... pricey little guys hunh.

Subscribing. Want to see how this plays out!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

That is crazy. Do what I showed you for about a third of the price. You don't need that crazy big winch setup.


----------



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

WIPensFan;2103873 said:


> That is crazy. Do what I showed you for about a third of the price. You don't need that crazy big winch setup.


great idea but it not possible on the back on a s300 bobcat.. putting a hitch receiver on the under the rear door, you will loose rear clearance and there is not much meat under the back end of the bobcat.. this photo is when i buried it in the mud from a winter runoff, spring. the mud was like quicksand and sucked me in. the more i moved the more i got stuck.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

rich414;2103889 said:


> great idea but it not possible on the back on a s300 bobcat.. putting a hitch receiver on the under the rear door, you will loose rear clearance and there is not much meat under the back end of the bobcat.. this photo is when i buried it in the mud from a winter runoff, spring. the mud was like quicksand and sucked me in. the more i moved the more i got stuck.


Wow...yeah you are in good there. Maybe you do need that big setup!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

rich414;2103889 said:


> great idea but it not possible on the back on a s300 bobcat.. putting a hitch receiver on the under the rear door, you will loose rear clearance and there is not much meat under the back end of the bobcat.. this photo is when i buried it in the mud from a winter runoff, spring. the mud was like quicksand and sucked me in. the more i moved the more i got stuck.


Just walking out in the shop and look at a machine, not a S300... so it might be different, but how about mounting it inside the door, cutting a hole in the bottom of the back door to allow the hitch to poke threw enough to get the pin in?


----------



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

Philbilly2;2103896 said:


> Just walking out in the shop and look at a machine, not a S300... so it might be different, but how about mounting it inside the door, cutting a hole in the bottom of the back door to allow the hitch to poke threw enough to get the pin in?


there is NO room on the inside of the door, unless i left the door off then it would be a simple setup. but thanks for the thought!!


----------



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

thanks for all the comments and suggestions, just found the manufacture and bought one direct from him. cost was $4850 plus freight... should have it in a few weeks. will post install photos. I hope nothing goes to hell on the purchase.


----------



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

well I picked up the winch bumber thingie today from the shipper, DAMM this thing is stout!! not sure if I am going to drill the 12 mounting holes or let the local bobcat dealer do it. more to follow.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

rich414;2119128 said:


> well I picked up the winch bumber thingie today from the shipper, DAMM this thing is stout!! not sure if I am going to drill the 12 mounting holes or let the local bobcat dealer do it. more to follow.


Good Lord man. Are you going to have to add a couple suitcase weights to the front to keep the front tires on the ground? LOL What was the shipping weight on that thing? That should definitely get you unstuck from just about anything now. Post a photo after you have/get it mounted and let us know how it works for you.


----------



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

derekslawncare;2119148 said:


> Good Lord man. Are you going to have to add a couple suitcase weights to the front to keep the front tires on the ground? LOL What was the shipping weight on that thing? .


Shipping weight was approx 400 with cable. the cable alone was 50 lbs. just think of how much weight i can put in the bucket and bend the heck out of it! LOL Install is Friday at bobcat.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

rich414;2119188 said:


> Shipping weight was approx 400 with cable. the cable alone was 50 lbs. just think of how much weight i can put in the bucket and bend the heck out of it! LOL Install is Friday at bobcat.


Wow. 400 isn't bad. I was thinking 6-700.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Awesome. Should give you some extra lift capacity and some sweet traction


----------



## john r (Jan 3, 2001)

Dayum, that s the ultimate winch set up. Wish I had one. So far I haven't got stuck in my Posi Trak.


----------



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

THE winch bumper is installed, hydraulics are hooked up to the left front arm, cable is spooled and read to go to work. Now I need to get get it stuck in the mud. Here are some lessons learned, First the winch hydraulics are rated at 15 gpm and 1700psi, the bobcat puts out at full throttle. 30 gpm and 3500psi, or something like that. so at 1600rpm the flow gauge is at 14 gpm, anything over 1600rpm and i am buying a new winch motor. Second I didn't want to pay the $3500 to install a rear hyd kit so I ran the hose to the quick disconnect on the left front arm. I need to figure out how to route the hose better, I considered switching to an electric winch but at 15000lbs or full load, the duty cycle was 0.6 min per 10 minutes, because of this I stayed with Hyd, as its 100% duty cycle. Third, Spooling the cable, the winch came with 90feet of cable and that is enough cable to fill the winch drum up if it is wound nice and neat which it is now. When using the winch, if the cable is not spooled up nice and neat, the cable will bunch and break the 4 cross bars holding the winch together. so I am going to remove the cable and cut it at 45 feet, or going to weld some bars to hand wind/spool the cable when done using it, until i can spool it under controlled conditions. so there you go, total cost was $6300 with a working winch. Going electric would have save $600 in HYD hoses and fittings, Installing the winch my self would have saved another $400. winch delivered to me was $5300 If you want this winch call JOHN at Bay Precision fabrication 251-554-0185


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

Nice! When I want to spool my tractor winch up tight I use a couple 2x6's clamped together and draw the cable through them. I also oil the cable while I'm at it. I think it helps it roll up better.


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

looks badass.. maybe you can look into synthetic winch line? they should have some that is at least 15,000 pounds rated


----------



## Bulldog 78 (Aug 22, 2017)

Rich, I have read acouple.of your post on this winch and bumper. I believe it can be done alot cheaper also. Would you mind posting some measurements on here. Especially the hinges and are they using backing plates on the inside? I would also need the size of the plate used on the hinges. Thank you and hope I'm not asking to much


----------



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

So maybe I'm missing something here or maybe I haven't studied the thread well enough....so my potentially stupid question!

What happens when your in ass to and need to pull out from the front?


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

ratherbfishin said:


> So maybe I'm missing something here or maybe I haven't studied the thread well enough....so my potentially stupid question!
> 
> What happens when your in ass to and need to pull out from the front?


Might be able to run the cable under it and then use it to assist the pull while spinning the wheels a bit.


----------

